# 2014 brute force 750i EPS no crank



## Moparfast (12 mo ago)

2014 brute force 750 eps I got this bike in a trade deal. It had a small fire on topside of the motor enough to char wiring a lil bit... so here is the parts list I have replaced. Wiring harness, sub harness, left-hand control, 3 relays, starter relay, stator, coils, injectors, fuel pump, speed sensor, all the sensors on the throttle bodys, roll over sensor, key switch, and last but least the ecu and still a no crank.any help would be great....


----------

